# Dometic Refrigerator



## ggc (Jul 9, 2012)

The freezer workis find on the Dometic refrigerator, however the bottom section is not working on either ac or lp. Any suggestion?

Never mind - I jumped to conclusions to fast - The refrigerator is working fine.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It takes up to 24 hours to fully stabilize and get to the correct operating temperature. Just a reminder for those that see this thread.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

CamperAndy said:


> It takes up to 24 hours to fully stabilize and get to the correct operating temperature. Just a reminder for those that see this thread.


X2

That's why we always plug in a day before we leave.


----------



## jayger (Sep 29, 2011)

Yep, just lit mine off last night..... packing tonight and leaving in the morning.


----------



## ggc (Jul 9, 2012)

CamperAndy said:


> It takes up to 24 hours to fully stabilize and get to the correct operating temperature. Just a reminder for those that see this thread.


Thank you, that is exactly what happened.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice part of having the Outback at home. We just leave it plugged in, at most times, unless we are not going for a while. M.V.


----------



## pep_ (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah, that would be a bonus for sure MJV. We have to store ours a few miles away as our driveway isn't long enough. So I hookup and pull it home the night before we leave, park in front of the house and plug in over night to let the fridge get cold. And hope like h*ll my extension cord and plug in converter doesn't grow legs and walk away. We found out the hard way how long it takes to cool off the Dometic as last long weekend we went right out and didn't pre-cool it.



MJV said:


> Nice part of having the Outback at home. We just leave it plugged in, at most times, unless we are not going for a while. M.V.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

pep_ said:


> Nice part of having the Outback at home. We just leave it plugged in, at most times, unless we are not going for a while. M.V.


[/quote]

If you are really worried about the extension cord walking away, just start the fridge on gas. Also to speed things up place a couple of frozen liter water bottles in the fridge to help with the initial cooling.


----------



## pep_ (Apr 27, 2012)

I need to test the gas in fridge part. I tried to start the fridge last trip on gas to see how well it worked and it was SLOOOOOOW. I am not even sold it was working so good plan to test it at home.

But we have the outside kitchen with the beer fridge and it needs power to run...and being our beer fridge it is VERRRRRY important to be cold.

great idea on the frozen water bottles for the future.



CamperAndy said:


> Nice part of having the Outback at home. We just leave it plugged in, at most times, unless we are not going for a while. M.V.


[/quote]

If you are really worried about the extension cord walking away, just start the fridge on gas. Also to speed things up place a couple of frozen liter water bottles in the fridge to help with the initial cooling.
[/quote]


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

I have to get my camper out of storage and it does take a while to fully cool down. To help this I put a bag of ice from the house in the freezer and in the fridge. Its then like a cooler for 12 hours as it catches up. Even when it is hot when I turn it on the ice in the freezer never melts more than just loosely freezing the cubes together.

I have also found that traveling with it on and the air flow really keeps it cool even with 100+ F temps out side. (sorry this may start another discusion on is it safe to leave on gas when traveling. Lots of posts on this to help make your own mind up).


----------



## bbrueck (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi folks! First post. If I may, please allow me to pick up on the original question as I have the same issue. Taking our shakedown trip next weekend with our brand new 210RS and we have spent this week checking everything out. The frige runs "fine" on both elecjuicity and gas. The freezer I think is cooling down fine, but not sure about the lower half. Had it on for a full 3 days and it just doesn't seem to me to be getting cold enough. Have not put a thermometer in it yet, but I don't know what temps I should be seeing. What's normal?

Thanks all, hope and trust I didn't step on anyone's toes or commit a forum faux pas.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

You should get around 40-45F for the fridge at mid shelve. I have a thermometer above the light and I can easily get 30's. Slide the temp adjust (sensor) wire up the fin if its too cold or down if it not cool enough. Mine is about mid way up the first cooling fin.


----------

